# Cxracing turbos, anyone have any actual experience?



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

So Ive been doing a lot of looking around for a k04 to replace my worn out k03, ive stumbled across the cx racing turbo which ive heard from some is not bad, also heard a whole lot of the genaric "dont buy it, its chinees crap" line mostly from people who have absolutely no personal experience with these turbos specifically, which is pretty annoying because i dont really consider that to be helpful input. so please keep theories to yourself, i would like to hear from people with actual experience with these turbos. thanks!


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

VW made uses the k04 for a reason, if you want to risk it to save a few bucks no ones stopping you. Remember though the k04 is an oem turbo and will last like one, if the other is chinese it could last or it could have poor castings and blow after 10k.


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

so you have experience with these?


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Not directly but I've seen other people try to get by with cheap turbos and they always regret it.


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

I appreciate your input, do you know what brand/type of turbo they were using and on what kind of car?


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

1.8t, several hondas, a few DSM's I almost put a cheap turbo kit on my eclipse I'm glad I didn't one buddy did and the turbo cracked from pressure after 1500miles. I'd really go for a k04 if I were you. They're not that pricey considering you can be pretty sure it's gonna last.


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

got it, do you happen to know if they were cxracing turbos or some other brand?


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

only reason im asking is because they seem to be the most reputable "cheap" brand, the others all seem a little sketch. and a k04 is the kind of turbo i was looking to get from them. i would love to buy a more name brand turbo, but budget is kind of low and there are quite a few other maintenence items im needing to take care of so saving a few hundred dollors is kind of a huge deal


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

this is kind of why i was asking for people with personal experience


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

mattryan1.8t said:


> i would love to buy a more name brand turbo, but budget is kind of low and there are quite a few other maintenence items im needing to take care of so saving a few hundred dollors is kind of a huge deal


I would take care of maintenance first. Then save up and do any upgrades the right way. Cheaping out will only add to more problems in the future. It you can't do it right, don't do it at all.


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

are you dyslexic, or just too lazy to read? yes your right in an ideal world i'd use nothing but oem parts and apr upgrades, however this isnt a perfect world and not everyone has that sort of a budget, i have clearly stated my factory turbo is taking a ****, which makes this a maintenance item at this point, looking for an option for a mild upgrade while im at it, dont want to spend too much on since i have plans for a bt build down the road. i have also clearly stated that i am looking for people who have personal experience with cxracing turbos, not for people with theories.
PLEASE DONT POST HEAR UNLESS YOU HAVE FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE, THANK YOU!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

You should probably post in the mk4 forum. More traffic. Plus seems like you'd fit in just fine there


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

The coilovers seem like a great product:thumbup:

Almost bought them, went with kw v2.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

If you can't afford to do a proper k04 upgrade and have plans for it later why don't you buy a k03 and save yourself the money from having to remap.


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

well the whole purpose of this thread is to try and talk to people who have dealt with these turbos to see if its worth it, turbo tuning and fueling would end up costing less than just a factory turbo plus i could have a little fun while im at it, hense the reason i want to hear from people with experience :banghead:


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

plus im already tuned, k04 software would cost less than 100


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

If you stuck with a K03, that $100 could be used to help you buy said K03, rather than tuning more.


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)

reason your not getting any feedback about CXracing turbos from here is because majority of the car owners here are smart enough to know that the product is basically crap and that is why they are suggesting you to buy another OEM turbo , but like someone said probally your better off in the mk4 forum or a honda forum where you will find PLENTY CXracing crap. 
Better yet why don't you buy the CXracing turbo and be the 1st to do a review on it  .. goodluck :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

I looked them up to see what you're so hyped about. They're complete JUNK they sell universal turbo kits for under $600 if you find a turbo by itself for under $1000 usually that's a sign of poor quality. If you are dead set of saving the money go ahead it's your car but don't come crying to us again when you end up doing alot more damage.

When Honda people don't want to use it you know it's crap because they'll run anything cheap.http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2926592 
Literally took me 5sec to find this


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

funny how many negative things ive heard yet nobody has played with these, cool well thanks for the feedback i guess this wasnt exactly the kind of info i was looking for but i apreciate your opinions.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

There's a reason we don't have personal experience, we like our cars and we don't want to cheap out. If you want to be cheap then VW isn't for you go pick up a honda with a b series.


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

just figured i'd post this for you guys 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...experience-with-these&p=82451014#post82451014


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

you know just so you dont go looking down your nose or anything


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

So, one personal experience that a Chinese turbo is working 6k later is going to convince us otherwise? Nope. As stated, if you want to risk it, go ahead. But most of us are going to spend the money to do the job right.


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## mattryan1.8t (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry you guys are right, im just gonna save for a couple more weeks and get myself an apr stage 3 kit, thanks for all your helpful advise.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

You'll be much happier when you're still rolling 100k later.


----------



## Emx321 (6 mo ago)

I have cx racing 20g turbo on my 97 eclipse with the cx intercooler and piping with greddy bov had for over a year with 20lbs boost so far been running great for me.


----------

